# need help identifying jd 400 60" decks



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Need some help with identification of JD 400 60" deck model #s. 

I have a 400 with 60" deck. My deck has 4 wheels. Two casterable ones in front, and two fixed ones in (Pinned in height and position) in back. 

My manuals show what looks like my deck, except the ones in the pics have 3 wheels. One in front and a skid on the left side, and two in back. 

I think I may have the wrong manuals for my model. The problem is I don't know what my model is, or what model I should get a manual for. My deck has no identifying p/n or model # anywhere on it. I rebuilt the deck during restoration, and had it blasted. Then I primed it and painted it and re-assembled with new pulleys and bearings. 

The decks look very similar, but there may be other minor differences besides the wheels. 

Any help out there on this one identifying model #s for the two different decks?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Deere Model 400 uses a Model 60 mower deck. Complete number is M00060M which JDParts lists as a replacement deck. Also listed is model H060, which I believe is no longer available from Deere.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

For some reason, I couldn't get either of those two model #s to come up in the JD Parts database. Since I want to get the manual for the deck I have, I'll have to call the JD pubs service on this anyhow. 

Thanks for the info. Appreciate the assist.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

When you are at JDParts database, look at the top of the screen, where it asks if you want to do a parts search, catalog search, where used search, etc and click on catalog search. When it asks you for a catalog number, enter "2797" and leave the rest of the boxes empty. Catalog 2797 is the attachment catalog, and by scrolling through it under mowers, you will come up with the info I posted. It is good for tillers, front blades, rear blades, rear hitches, etc. I have the number 2797 written down on the same piece of paper I keep Deere's publication's phone number. BTW, that is 1-800-522-7448 and if you call duing normal business hours, with your machine's serial number and a credit card, you can order manuals direct. Be warned they are not all cheap, and postage and handling is extra. Your dealer may be able to save you postage by adding your manuals to his stock replenishment order.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got it! Many thanks. I'll come back to the catalog area and get eye prints all over their listings, and try to get it all sorted out tonite.

The manuals aren't cheap, but there really isn't any alternative. 

Again, thanks.


----------

